# Thinking of quitting my job...



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

You said that you're overqualified for your position, could you help create an expansion to your current job; one that would justify more pay but give more value to your boss?

Other than that I'd say start updating your resume and looking for alternatives...


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

What is the main reason you want to quit? not getting paid enough? wanting to progress or is it a combination of things?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

bigstupidgrin said:


> You said that you're overqualified for your position, could you help create an expansion to your current job; one that would justify more pay but give more value to your boss?
> 
> Other than that I'd say start updating your resume and looking for alternatives...


Hmm, I'll try and think of something. There is this recent issue where the boss bought some Chinese machines & nobody knows how to operate them. We didn't find any specialists who could show us (obscure Chinese junk), but I have a lot of experience with machines in general & these ones look pretty straight forward, just that the user manuals have been obviously google-translated by the Chinese.. If I figure them out & manage to get them working ...profit!

On the other hand I took over the IT department 2 years ago & rebuilt our failing & outdated IT infrastructure, then one year ago I took over the factory's waste management (you won't believe the paperwork the government demands), >.> I managed the construction of his lake/swimming pool prior to that & now I'm in the company fire-fighters as well, have done photography for the company..:/ still no payday, but it was fun. It started off as me needing job experience & was in a rut ...but slowly I'd want a family & stuff, which requires MORE MONEY & looking at what has happened so far / the senior staff...it looks like that won't happen.



cardinalfire said:


> What is the main reason you want to quit? not getting paid enough? wanting to progress or is it a combination of things?


I'm bored at work & often feel like I'm wasting time (could do my daily job in 4 hours) & I need free time to continue pursuing my other potential ways of producing assets which produce income or allow me to make more income or just more income.

 also if I do something well & we make a profit or become more efficient, maybe I save us money here & there >_> nobody gives a shit, but as soon as I make a mistake the boss loses his mind, so every once in a blue moon we have a chat about something that slipped by & nothing else. This is typical in the company virtually in every department ^^ minus mine & the sales department, because we like communicating with ppl & explaining shit (ENFP & all). - rant over

....I don't understand how people can live on borrowed money all the time...:S Its freaking me out & I don't want to end up there like most ppl! If I don't do anything now while I'm young...I probably won't when I'm older & the thought frightens me.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

FreeBeer said:


> Hmm, I'll try and think of something. There is this recent issue where the boss bought some Chinese machines & nobody knows how to operate them. We didn't find any specialists who could show us (obscure Chinese junk), but I have a lot of experience with machines in general & these ones look pretty straight forward, just that the user manuals have been obviously google-translated by the Chinese.. If I figure them out & manage to get them working ...profit!
> 
> On the other hand I took over the IT department 2 years ago & rebuilt our failing & outdated IT infrastructure, then one year ago I took over the factory's waste management (you won't believe the paperwork the government demands), >.> I managed the construction of his lake/swimming pool prior to that & now I'm in the company fire-fighters as well, have done photography for the company..:/ still no payday, but it was fun. It started off as me needing job experience & was in a rut ...but slowly I'd want a family & stuff, which requires MORE MONEY & looking at what has happened so far / the senior staff...it looks like that won't happen.
> 
> ...


What do you mean borrowed money?

Sounds like from what you've posted you've done a lot for the company you are with, and have done a lot managing and putting right different departments, though if one day you want a family and aren't able to progress where you are - and want to - then you might have to look somewhere else. Regardless of whether you are pals with your boss or not. 

In terms of creating other assets, can you do this when you are not at work until you get them up and running?

Apart from all this and how you are bored, do you actually like the work you are doing? Or do you want to change the type of work that you do as well? I guess what i'm asking is whether this job etc is anything close to your hobbies or passions or things you'd rather be doing?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

cardinalfire said:


> What do you mean borrowed money?


Most ppl I know have some serious private debt.



> Sounds like from what you've posted you've done a lot for the company you are with, and have done a lot managing and putting right different departments, though if one day you want a family and aren't able to progress where you are - and want to - then you might have to look somewhere else. Regardless of whether you are pals with your boss or not.


Thats how I see it yeah..-.-



> In terms of creating other assets, can you do this when you are not at work until you get them up and running?


Yeah, have been working on it for a while now. Have been thinking of quitting for a year and a a half now, so I devoted resources towards understanding the economy, myself, acquiring skills & equipment & have taken some steps towards striking out on my own. It will take a little longer however before it becomes profitable enough >.< and it takes creativity & fighting procrastination, something not fun after a 9 hour day at work. 



> Apart from all this and how you are bored, do you actually like the work you are doing?


Not really. Its a lot of paper work, calling people, talking about problems & solutions, trying to convince people & meeting deadlines. Sometimes the sales department comes in with a project where they are basically not telling the truth to the costumer in order to get the job / undercut the competition & then all hell breaks lose because production can't meet the demands on time or at all. Communication breaks down, stress, meetings & arguing as to who's fault what is...>.> and the company's reputation just trickles down the drain imo. ^^ not fun.



> Or do you want to change the type of work that you do as well?


My private endeavors involve the same skillset I use at work plus some coding & photography / image design that I have recently taken on to learn, but its a different field entirely. I see a hole in the market that I could plug with a service, IF I can learn this stuff & apply it & ofc the Russians don't invade or WW3 doesn't start, the economy doesn't tank etc..



> I guess what i'm asking is whether this job etc is anything close to your hobbies or passions or things you'd rather be doing?


I like the IT work that it involves (I'm the type of guy who drools at the opportunity to disassemble a laser welding machine for example to see how it works), but that's just a small part of it, overall no.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

@FreeBeer

From what I know striking out on ones own or doing something entrepreneurial can be really tough and difficult. I can see why you'd be shattered. Ive already had loads of thoughts myself about where my own life is going (nearly 27 and keep thinking god Hendrix was dead at this age and already accomplished more than me - I know that people say don't compare yourself etc, but with the things i've been through it makes me think, how on earth does a person like that do it? Is there some element of fate in our lives that means mere mortals like ourselves can't even do that kind of thing in a life time?) 

- So I cant imagine that for you at 28, you must have a lot on your mind, starting a family , getting those other projects going, trying to minimise debt etc, christ. Might be worth , doing one thing first and then another. Though I'm guessing you are already doing this, though life being life, sometimes you got to do more than one at once. Life happens whilst we are making other plans as they say. I think im starting to accept that there might be some things I just won't accomplish or see or do in my lifetime, because of choices i've made, anxiety, depression, my own mental state and not being able to figure out or make sense out of things i've been through. That's hard to accept and swallow.

Have you thought about applying for jobs where you can dissemble lasers? or try googling that kind of thing? I don't know if it's the same though I heard on the radio the other day about how there is a shortage of young people entering into things like engineering and this advert was for a festival around those issues at a college - I work with young people, so that kind of thing is always handy to know. An option if you haven't considered it, is to teach at a technical college or become a technician at a uni or a college and do that kind of thing.

Otherwise I think you might just have to prioritise what it is you want to do first and then either look for a new job or just stay with your current one until your other projects are at a point where you can leave.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

350$ a month?? dafuq did I just read, it's lower than Portugal's minimum salary which is around 500€ and you say you're the 2nd top guy in your company. What is the minimum and the average salary where you live?? Also, if your company is on such a low pay then I'd question its success.

You sound like you could have some skills for management in IT, depending on what you managed. You also seem to enjoy coding and perhaps design, so web design/development might interest you? In any ways, perhaps you could see what possible things you could do (jobs you might be interested), and see the usual requirements for these jobs plus if your talents and skills are good basis for these. For example, if you are interested in the IT, what are the job requirements where you live? Some countries requires a degree usually for some IT positions, some countries are fine with no degree as long as you have skills... Also, how is the employability? For example, here in Portugal Java/.Net developers are chased by HR all the time through LinkedIn but most requires a degree. On the other hand, jobs like Helpdesk or web design might not require a degree but are less hunted and they also earn less, and web designers/developers (web developers like PHP or something else, not complex apps using Java/.Net enterprise stuffs) are more working as freelancers than corporate.
You might also evaluate how long would you need to acquire coding skills if you want to be a developer. Thought there are many free tutorials nowadays (Codeacademy, Coursera, and so on), so if you take ti e and dedicate yourself you can build a few apps as personal projects and show them as proof to future interviewers. Your management skills can be valued as programmers with good soft skills can be great.
Or you could also start with a management job taking care of smaller IT projects with a team and then gradually going to bigger projects. Or be a team leader in your technical team, where you also code besides managing your team.

There will always be a risk of arriving to another bad job, however without trying you would be 100% in a bad job anyways.


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

Of course you should find another job.

1 - You're bored and want more of a challenge.
2 - You're getting angry
3 - You don't make a lot
4 - There is no room for advancement
5 - You're losing time which is your most important asset in life

Dude, quit.

I think you should ask for a pay raise first (you'll probably get denied but it's worth a chance) and then if you have free time at work, you should try finding another job or gain more skills while you're at your current job during working hours, instead of web surfing haha
Get paid at your current job to find a better job.

You just aren't looking cause its easy and "safe" but it's probably going to fuck you over in the long run if you stay.

Good luck.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

AriesLilith said:


> 350$ a month?? dafuq did I just read, it's lower than Portugal's minimum salary which is around 500€ and you say you're the 2nd top guy in your company. What is the minimum and the average salary where you live?? Also, if your company is on such a low pay then I'd question its success.


Minimum salary: aprox 205 $
Average in my region: aprox. 256 $



> You sound like you could have some skills for management in IT, depending on what you managed. You also seem to enjoy coding and perhaps design, so web design/development might interest you?


I am teaching myself XHTML, CSS, Java, PHP, MySQL, XML. JSON, AJAX, JQuey, HTML5 & CSS3. It will take a few months, still need to figure out what degree to get onlne as there are NO schools for this here. I have been learning photography & photoshop / lightroom for quite a while now & got some sweet gear (admittedly most of my prime lenses are old vintage Zeiss glass :3 they are easy to buy here & superior to expensive new lenses if I can handle manual focus, which isn't a problem in the studio).



> In any ways, perhaps you could see what possible things you could do (jobs you might be interested), and see the usual requirements for these jobs plus if your talents and skills are good basis for these. For example, if you are interested in the IT, what are the job requirements where you live?


I'd be getting payed more if I move to one of the major cities here (for my type of IT work aprox 515 $), however considering the cost of living+rent I'd be left with less money then in the current situation, which is why I haven't moved. The parental home is a HUGE 2 story house with plenty of rooms, garden, river & land. I rebuilt the old wine cellar into wine cellar & bar. Doing something over the internet from here will allow me to make more profit then by finding another JOB. If & when I quit It will not be for another job, it will be for my own business. 



> Some countries requires a degree usually for some IT positions, some countries are fine with no degree as long as you have skills... Also, how is the employability? For example, here in Portugal Java/.Net developers are chased by HR all the time through LinkedIn but most requires a degree. On the other hand, jobs like Helpdesk or web design might not require a degree but are less hunted and they also earn less, and web designers/developers (web developers like PHP or something else, not complex apps using Java/.Net enterprise stuffs) are more working as freelancers than corporate.


College degree is a requirement, however most employers do not care what degree that is as long as I have CCNA. I'm also kinda confident when it comes to IT as I have been messing around with hardware & operating systems since & was 10, went to a specialized high school for IT as well. IT ppl are quite sought after to be honest. Its relatively easy to get a job if you have the right certifications & technical skills, however the pay often doesn't really cover the expenses of moving.



> You might also evaluate how long would you need to acquire coding skills if you want to be a developer. Thought there are many free tutorials nowadays (Codeacademy, Coursera, and so on), so if you take ti e and dedicate yourself you can build a few apps as personal projects and show them as proof to future interviewers. Your management skills can be valued as programmers with good soft skills can be great.
> Or you could also start with a management job taking care of smaller IT projects with a team and then gradually going to bigger projects. Or be a team leader in your technical team, where you also code besides managing your team.
> 
> There will always be a risk of arriving to another bad job, however without trying you would be 100% in a bad job anyways.


o.o like I said if I quit I won't be going back to a new job. Maybe some people like having superiors who take on the responsibility, so they work in peace...but thats not me. I hate having superiors, hate depending on them for my pay, hate not having control over my time & life.

I'm striking out on my own. I speak/write 4 languages fluently, am learning to code, I can fix almost any IT system I'll be using, can produce my own images & video. I understand the landscape & know a hole in the market. :/ this year I'm doing it...sometimes I really need a kick in the ass to stop over-thinking things.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

If you already see pretty good chances of success then you should not wait longer, unless you need to train some skills before fully going after it. Waiting is only wasting time if you have it mostly figured out, what I've learned is that we either take action or we are prolonging the "suffering".

If you are interested in complex applications then Java is a solid backend language, and learning frameworks such as Spring and Hibernate can be great, although I'm not sure how it is in the freelance world for these. If you only need to build simpler applications (or perhaps these are suited for complex ones too, not sure), Javascript frameworks like Node.js (backend) and Angular.js (interactive pages) are the trend. There are more and more Javascript development. Ruby on Rails as backend language is also becoming a trend. Maybe there are more freelancing positions for these than Java, and Java is often for enterprise apps.
Then there are stuffs such as HTML and CSS. Bootstrap is a CSS framework which makes creating nice looking and responsive (devices compliant) pages easy. I'm a backend developer and seeing myself being able to do pretty pages pretty fast is nice.  So many examples and free templates online that you can get and then alter for your own.

Since you are a beginner I guess, I'd suggest you to pick up a main set of technologies (for example if you go for Java you don't need PHP), to save time and be able to develop complete products soon. Java is a whole ecosystem so it requires time to learn.

In Codeacademy you can find 3 simple courses where you learn how to create an HTML page with JQuery and Bootstrap, then a backend with Ruby on Rails. Very simple and easy to learn, they have this interactive console which you write code according to instructions and see live preview. Codeschool is not free but has some free courses for Javascript, JQuery and Angular.js (very basic basics). All these courses are mini and takes an hour or two or less each.

You can also subscribe to Javacodegeeks and Webdevelopergeeks and receive newsletter where they have posts and mini tutorials for people.

You see, usually people are either frontend or backend devs but if you take time to learn both, and you also do photography and videos, you can have advantage over many.  Oh and 4 languages too, can be advantageous in terms of getting clients.

Ah, another interesting thing, you might develop a website offering certain services through subscription if you find out market holes. For example, webpages offering creation of your own gallery for photographers or sellers for x$ per month. If there are subscriptors, then you are going to earn money without doing much after finishing your website.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

If your income is real and your boss's income is really 24x that, you are extremely mistaken about not having leverage.

Like I feel so bad about how mistaken you are. I wish I could like punch you in the face at how foolish it was to not exploit that.

Your "hey dude" relationship with your boss and your unwillingness to care about your financial security are the reasons you're in this situation.

1) You are irreplaceable.
2) Your boss thus needs you. No choice.
3) Your boss is making over $100,000 a year. Way too much. He has tons of excess to pay you with.
4) You work full-time and make less money than an unemployed person would make in the US from foodstamps and welfare checks.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

emberfly said:


> If your income is real and your boss's income is really 24x that, you are extremely mistaken about not having leverage.
> 
> Like I feel so bad about how mistaken you are. I wish I could like punch you in the face at how foolish it was to not exploit that.
> 
> ...


I already had that talk with him. He isn't paying me more. I'm leaving. The rest is his problem not mine.
My boss gets payed by the mother firm in Germany, has a German administrator's salary. I'm Romanian -.- we are basically wage slaves, can't change that it seems & I can't continue working for the company under these conditions. I have needs & the place is making me feel like a miserable robot.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> I already had that talk with him. He isn't paying me more. I'm leaving. The rest is his problem not mine.
> My boss gets payed by the mother firm in Germany, has a German administrator's salary. I'm Romanian -.- we are basically wage slaves, can't change that it seems & I can't continue working for the company under these conditions.


Ya. I know. My post was really ignorant--of course the problem goes a lot deeper than an employee not trying hard enough to get a raise.

I don't know why he decides he can't give you one. I still don't buy that he "can't", but leaving is the correct choice IMO.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

emberfly said:


> Ya. I know. My post was really ignorant--of course the problem goes a lot deeper than an employee not trying hard enough to get a raise.
> 
> I don't know why he decides he can't give you one. I still don't buy that he "can't", but leaving is the correct choice IMO.


We basically make products that we export back to Germany to the mother firm, which then sells these in Europe. The reason the company exists here is that the workforce is cheap, so they basically outsourced production. They aren't willing to pay decent salaries to ppl here because it would defeat the purpose.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> We basically make products that we export back to Germany to the mother firm, which then sells these in Europe. The reason the company exists here is that the workforce is cheap, so they basically outsourced production. They aren't willing to pay decent salaries to ppl here because it would defeat the purpose.


Wow!! We here in these major capitalist powerhouses buy these slavelabor goods all the time and love the low prices.

Meanwhile people like you are being shat on.

And we capitalist people never even know about it. 

God bless the internet, no?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

emberfly said:


> Wow!! We here in these major capitalist powerhouses buy these slavelabor goods all the time and love the low prices.
> 
> Meanwhile people like you are being shat on.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you guys also lose the jobs we gain. Its only good for the corporation, well as long as they have a market for the stuff.
We also import a lot of raw materials & components from China as its cheaper then buying them on the European market.

My country's population is about 18 million ppl and 4 million of that works in the EU & other places in the west precisely because working conditions at home are like this.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> - I'm overqualified for my position -.- which makes it super boring & depressing
> - The desk job is crap for my health





> Maybe some people like having superiors who take on the responsibility, so they work in peace...but thats not me. I hate having superiors, hate depending on them for my pay, hate not having control over my time & life.





> I'm striking out on my own. I speak/write 4 languages fluently, am learning to code, I can fix almost any IT system I'll be using, can produce my own images & video. I understand the landscape & know a hole in the market. :/ this year I'm doing it...sometimes I really need a kick in the ass to stop over-thinking things.





> The parental home is *a HUGE 2 story house with plenty of rooms, garden, river & land.* Doing something over the internet from here will allow me to make more profit then by finding another JOB. If & when I quit It will not be for another job, it will be for my own business.


As an ENFP you are very communicative and full of ideas, but your standards for a superior are too high for this world, and you don't want to work in Switzerland, because the food is better at home. Then it's time to start your own B2B business. 

Do you want to do all the work alone, and with your own hands? Do you prefer the role of the expert



> I'm the type of guy who drools at the opportunity to disassemble a laser welding machine for example to see how it works





> I rebuilt the old wine cellar into wine cellar & bar.





> XHTML, CSS, Java, PHP, MySQL, XML. JSON, AJAX, JQuey, HTML5 & CSS3. It will take a few months, still need to figure out what degree to get onlne as there are NO schools for this here. I have been learning photography & photoshop / lightroom for quite a while now


or that of the businessman? Can you start the business together with a friend, perhaps someone with a *J*? Do you know a successful businessman who can give you advice every now and then?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Ermenegildo said:


> As an ENFP you are very communicative and full of ideas, but your standards for a superior are too high for this world, and you don't want to work in Switzerland, because the food is better at home. Then it's time to start your own B2B business.
> 
> Do you want to do all the work alone, and with your own hands? Do you prefer the role of the expert


I'm aware I won't be able to do all of the work alone as I have flaws & deficiencies (such as being disorganized & forgetful). I have a couple of friends who might be looking for an opportunity & can back me up in several ways. Also my family still has my back, so I have a place to crash & work at that costs me nothing. I'd need to make the first steps alone however, but I can always fall back on their technical & creative advice, plus there are plenty of resources online to access.



> or that of the businessman? Can you start the business together with a friend, perhaps someone with a *J*? Do you know a successful businessman who can give you advice every now and then?


Same here, I have a friend who is a successful entrepreneur with several websites  he makes music in his spare time & rides dirt bikes.

One needs to know how to sell an idea, not just to create it.


----------



## WilliamWaltz (Mar 3, 2015)

If you don't have any interest on your job and just doing it, just because you are in need of money then these will not improve your skills or growth in your company.
If you are looking for growth and promotions with good positions then for that particular case you have to love your job. 
Else it is the best thing to quit it and do another in which you have your interest.
By doing so, you can get some pros and cons as well:
Pros: 
If you love your job and do it with full of interest, then you will surely get sucess from it.
Improves position.
Improves salary.

Cons:
If you are not having that much skills which is required for your dream job then it's not a good a idea to go for quitting it. 
Source of income will loss.


----------

